# ACT - State Sponsorship



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All,
Well I am planning to apply for a state sponsorship for ACT (Australian Capital Territory) as i want to apply for 176 visa. Actually I had some different plans of applying for 175 visa but after 3 unsuccessful attempts of IELTS i will settle for the 15 points which means I am 115 points so the option I have is state sponsorship and my ASCO code is also there in the demand list of Canberra.
Coming back to my question - I wanted to know about Canberra. How is the place?climate?people?job opportunities etc (If someone from Canberra help me out as I will be having an Obligation of stayin IN ACT for 2 years. Just want to hear something straight from the Horses mouth  

Regards,
Abhijeet


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Abhijeet,

There's been a recent post on Canberra at:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/13206-canberra-whats-like.html

To find any other specific posts try doing a search since it's much easier than going through all the threads since we are so busy 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

How true is this:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-silliest-sponsorship-world.html


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Abhijeet,
I have applied for Canberra(ACT) SS and waiting for the results...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

mangs said:


> How true is this:


Don't go by what people say .. If you are eligible for ACT, go ahead and file it


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

hey guys, 
I am new to this. Pl help, I have lodged an application for 190 visa for ACT on 7th Feb'13.
Still Case Officer has not been assigned. When should I expect CO to be assigned


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry pl read date as 7th march


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Sorry pl read date as 7th march


It normally takes around 4-5 weeks !!


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

TX. This is 4th week. Shall wait for one more week.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

oorvee said:


> TX. This is 4th week. Shall wait for one more week.


You havnt yet completed your 4 weeks.. I understand that its really hard to wait !1 But be patient !! Wait for atleast 10 more days !!!


----------



## zeeshansbox (Apr 1, 2013)

*Funds Require for ACT*



deepuz said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> I have applied for Canberra(ACT) SS and waiting for the results...


Hi Deepuz,

congrats on your grant:clap2: - just a quick question on how much funds and money available for settlement in Canberra ACT did you showed and got approved on?

im in the process to lodge the application this week but worried about the unavailable funds - i have AUS$15000 for my savings and got 2 people in the family, me and m wife.

would really appreciate your comments

many thanks


----------



## zeeshansbox (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Abhijeet,
I have applied for Canberra(ACT) SS and waiting for the results...

__________________
261111(ICT BA); ACT SS (Canberra) 22 JAN 2013; 190 lodged: 02 FEB 2013; PCC: 11 FEB 2013 Medicals: 01 MAR 2013; CO: 01 MAR 2013; Grant: 

Hi Deepuz,

congrats - how much money did you showed for settlement funds available for you and your family. i have $15000 for me and my wife. really


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

zeeshansbox said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> I have applied for Canberra(ACT) SS and waiting for the results...
> 
> __________________
> ...


Hi there, your timeline says that you filed for your SS on 22nd Jan 13 and did you got ur outcome by 2nd Feb ???????


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hi ishaanchal
You have got rejection from Vic SS after a long wait period of 3 and half months, any reason given by Vic state for the rejection. I have applied for Vic SS as software tester on 9th March. I got ack from them on 12th Mar. Little worried as rejection is common in Vic SS.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

I am also planning to apply for ACT SS (waiting for Skill Assessment- lodged on 29th Jan '13) under Advertising Specialist category, slightly worried as the occupation is under "limited "for quite some time... Any idea how often ACT changes/update their list?

Cheers
Bhanu


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> I am also planning to apply for ACT SS (waiting for Skill Assessment- lodged on 29th Jan '13) under Advertising Specialist category, slightly worried as the occupation is under "limited "for quite some time... Any idea how often ACT changes/update their list?
> 
> Cheers
> Bhanu



Hey Bhanu,
Have you done Vetasses for Adv Spr... If not you can check for Advertising Manager-Code 131113. There is something called occupation ceiling, which is also high for Advertising Manager. 
Even if you have done Vetasses, you can do it for one more occupation, only thing is you will have shell out additional 600 AUD. If you do within 30 days, it will cost you 500 AUD.

Hope this helps. 


Regards,
Urvi


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Advertising manager and advertising specialist, they are closely related but yet they are different.. and more over my agent told me I fit more in advertising spl as I work on agency side..


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Advertising manager and advertising specialist, they are closely related but yet they are different.. and more over my agent told me I fit more in advertising spl as I work on agency side..


.

Oh. Same was my case, but I took chance. And got my skill assessment done for one more code.
Or else you can wait for Adv Specialist to open, usually ACT revise their list annually, around July.
All the best.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

But I can still apply before the occupation get closed.. its still limited, just confirmed.. hope it stays for next couple of weeks... 
Btw have u lodged you application, yet..


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Yup, CO has got assigned, asked for some more docs , so given ... now waiting for PCC & Meds


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

all the best...
I am hoping to lodge mine ASAP, once I receive the assessment..


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

madhukar.rokade said:


> hi ishaanchal
> You have got rejection from Vic SS after a long wait period of 3 and half months, any reason given by Vic state for the rejection. I have applied for Vic SS as software tester on 9th March. I got ack from them on 12th Mar. Little worried as rejection is common in Vic SS.


Rejections are very Common in Victoria. Very simple reasons:

1) Victoria doesnt charges for nomination. So they get millions of applications. 
2) They are getting very high caliber resumes.

So apply only if you have too good IELTS score, good number of years in same work field !

Regards & Luck
Ishaanchal


----------



## shehryar2013 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi to all!

Can someone tell me how much money to show for Canberra sponsorship?

A quick reply will be appreciated, with thanks.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

My IELTS score is L=8.50, R=8.50, W=7.00, S=7.00
Hoping things work in right way.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

madhukar.rokade said:


> My IELTS score is L=8.50, R=8.50, W=7.00, S=7.00
> Hoping things work in right way.


How much experience ??


----------



## shehryar2013 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi Ishaanchal, can u plz let me know how much amount to be shown for Canberra sponsorship? Thank u.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Experience 8 to 9 yrs.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

shehryar2013 said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> Can someone tell me how much money to show for Canberra sponsorship?
> 
> A quick reply will be appreciated, with thanks.


20000 AUD. This does not include property jewellery or insurance policy or even of


----------



## shehryar2013 (Dec 25, 2012)

thank you for ur reply orvee.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Experience 8 to 9 yrs.


Sir, I must say you've got some nice scores !! As per my knowledge, i personally dont think you'll be facing any problem. It's actually not about the Work-Ex and IELTS score, its how you present your case to them.

Please do not set a very high expectation, you should have heaps of patience as Victoria takes a hell lots of time to process the nomination application.

Good Luck. !!

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

shehryar2013 said:


> Hi Ishaanchal, can u plz let me know how much amount to be shown for Canberra sponsorship? Thank u.


Hey there. Im not sure how much to be shown. But my consultant asked me to show them atleast Australian $40,000 and I've shown them in the form of fixed Deposits !

Good Luck !


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

its basically 20,000 for the primary applicant and 10,000 for every additional applicants..


----------



## jasmeet (Jun 29, 2013)

*jasmeet*

I don't know about it. My question is I am leaving in Melbourne and i need to apply ACT state sponsorship. I have 60 point. Can i apply it or not because i am leaving in Melbourne and Can anyone has idea how can i apply and what is ielts score for it?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jasmeet said:


> I don't know about it. My question is I am leaving in Melbourne and i need to apply ACT state sponsorship. I have 60 point. Can i apply it or not because i am leaving in Melbourne and Can anyone has idea how can i apply and what is ielts score for it?


Hope below helps you
Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

I Got my PR Visa Granted on 12 Aug 2013. I was thrilled and ecstatic when i saw the mail for a day. Now the apprehension is starting to set in, as all i know right now, is that its going to be a major change to me, my 3yr kid and husband and the job prospect is not good.


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> all the best...
> I am hoping to lodge mine ASAP, once I receive the assessment..


hi bhanu, can u tell me about the ACT verification that u have mentioned in your signature.i was wondering if i should file for my EOI and state sponsorship before the ACT occupation list comes out.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

what is the minimum amount i will have to show as a fund if i do not posses the amount ACT requires to show?? 

I will be appaying under 190 for ACT SS in september. pls guide


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Folks, FYI: there is another thread specific for ACT SS and has loads of information there. 
i would recommend that you go through those posts as i am sure you will defintiely get your answers there. 

Thread Name: 
ACT/Canberra state sponsorship applicants
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ra-state-sponsorship-applicants-new-post.html


----------



## smmohi (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi I came to know in September 13 that my expected profession Travel Agency Manager for 190 , is available in new occupation list. I will be beyond 44 age in Feb 2014. I am doubtful if I lodge to VETASSESS now ..shall I be able to complete rest of the the process ( EOI , nomination etc. ) by Feb 2014. I would appreciate your kind advise on this.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

smmohi said:


> Hi I came to know in September 13 that my expected profession Travel Agency Manager for 190 , is available in new occupation list. I will be beyond 44 age in Feb 2014. I am doubtful if I lodge to VETASSESS now ..shall I be able to complete rest of the the process ( EOI , nomination etc. ) by Feb 2014. I would appreciate your kind advise on this.


You should get your invitation for 190 visa at latest one day before your 45th birthday.

Activities to be completed by you
Vetasses
ACT SS takes around 1.5 to 2 months
Once approved by ACT, you immediately get invitation


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

smmohi said:


> Hi I came to know in September 13 that my expected profession Travel Agency Manager for 190 , is available in new occupation list. I will be beyond 44 age in Feb 2014. I am doubtful if I lodge to VETASSESS now ..shall I be able to complete rest of the the process ( EOI , nomination etc. ) by Feb 2014. I would appreciate your kind advise on this.


Not 100% sure but believe you can request vetassess to fast track your application because of your birthday. Ours was fast tracked as occupation was coming off the list. Maybe a senior can confirm?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Shef (May 10, 2013)

Hi can anyone tell me what is the status for 149212skill - customer service manager in canberra?!
My agency told us that as it is in limited option they wont go for filling as its hard to get a positive result out of it. 
So they told us to wait. 

We jst received our VETASSES positively .. Bt thinking is it worth to wait till this skill gets open status or apply now.is there any possibilty for opening it soon..! Any link we can soucre for? !

Need assistance please


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

tht said:


> I Got my PR Visa Granted on 12 Aug 2013. I was thrilled and ecstatic when i saw the mail for a day. Now the apprehension is starting to set in, as all i know right now, is that its going to be a major change to me, my 3yr kid and husband and the job prospect is not good.


hey 

congratulations!!! I wish things will work good for you.

All the best!!!


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi members,
I am starting the application process for ACT.
Please can someone share how i should write and search following:
1) Commitment Letter
2) Settlement Letter
3) Research on Employment (Electronics Engineer / Project Management, Execution) .
Your help will be appreciated.
Regards


----------

